# Talent Show Background Music



## Harris_Karsch (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm going to be participating in my school's male pageant thing, and as part of my talent I'm going to be doing a speedsolve. I need something good to play in the background. I'm thinking Flight of the Bumblebee, but I figured I'd ask for some other suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

Haha, that would be intense, love that song.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

Harris_Karsch said:


> I'm going to be participating in my school's male pageant thing, and as part of my talent I'm going to be doing a speedsolve. I need something good to play in the background. I'm thinking Flight of the Bumblebee, but I figured I'd ask for some other suggestions. Any ideas?


SEXY MOVE
Or some Daft Punk.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually, anything with a hard synth bass.
Moar bpm is better.


----------



## Logan (Nov 22, 2009)

The question is: What are you going to do for ~1:10?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

I once did a BLD solve for a talent show.
I lost to dancers and singers who sang kiddy songs.

They won 25, 50, and 100 dollars.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Nov 22, 2009)

Logan said:


> The question is: What are you going to do for ~1:10?



Well, it'll only be a ~20 second solve..

And the whole set up:

I'll call someone up from the audience to scramble my cube, then the music comes on and I start my solve.

But note how I said the solve is only part of my talent. After about 15 seconds or so, the song will cut to Beyonce's Single Ladies, and once I'm done dancing to that, I finish the solve. With that in mind, what would be a good song? 

I have one song in mind, the only problem is I can't remember the name or what it sounds like. I solved a cube once at a rehearsal for something and the pianist started playing it, and that's all I remember of it.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

Harris_Karsch said:


> I have one song in mind, the only problem is I can't remember the name or what it sounds like.


lol.


----------



## Logan (Nov 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Harris_Karsch said:
> 
> 
> > I have one song in mind, the only problem is I can't remember the name or what it sounds like.
> ...



Oh yeah! It's that one song. It's got that one part, with that one instrument. That's my favorite!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Forte (Nov 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Harris_Karsch said:
> 
> 
> > I have one song in mind, the only problem is I can't remember the name or what it sounds like.
> ...



I wanna be the very best . . . ?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

Like noone ever was~♪♫
To catch them is the real test~♪♫


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 22, 2009)

To train them is my caaauuuusseee.

Anywho, I would suggest 




or


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 22, 2009)

i would highly suggest a song the audience can clap to...
perhaps "don't stop the music - rhianna" it would make it more intense =D
and you might wanna ask the crowd to clap along incase they don't X)

Good Luck Though =)


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

Dance or die by family force 5!! lol it would fit.


----------



## MrData (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with some electronic or techno kind of music.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 22, 2009)

watching someone cube isn't THAT fun to watch so whatever you play should be EPIC.

How about something from The GO! Team.




trhis song even has a count at the begining and has a pep rally aesthetic that would be completely appropriate for a high school talent show.

after you do your first solve announce that you will do a solve while you set your head on fire. take out a red gasoline canister filled with water and a non-functioning lighter or a book of matches with the heads cut off. before you can do anything else some teacher will come on stage and stop your act short. at this point say "no it's cool I read about how to do this n the Internet." no one will forget.

if you do this then maybe do this song


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Nov 22, 2009)

Forte said:


> I wanna be the very best . . . ?



Nope, that's my introduction song. 



HowSuneIsNow said:


> watching someone cube isn't THAT fun to watch so whatever you play should be EPIC.



Well that's why I'm surprising everyone with the dance in the middle. But yeah, I do want something epic.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


>



this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Harris_Karsch said:


> I'm going to be participating in my school's male pageant thing, and as part of my talent I'm going to be doing a speedsolve. I need something good to play in the background. I'm thinking Flight of the Bumblebee, but I figured I'd ask for some other suggestions. Any ideas?



The Final Countdown. Always works.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Dance or die by family force 5!! lol it would fit.



Love that song.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

Family Force 5 is from my city. Atlanta. Hahaha

They play live shows all the time.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I 3rd this. If they accidently give you the awful Flo Rida version. Refuse to perform until they give you this piece of amazing.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

Insane by Eminem

anyone who hasn't heard this song it is highly recommended.


----------



## shelley (Nov 23, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Harris_Karsch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be participating in my school's male pageant thing, and as part of my talent I'm going to be doing a speedsolve. I need something good to play in the background. I'm thinking Flight of the Bumblebee, but I figured I'd ask for some other suggestions. Any ideas?
> ...



GOB for the win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2009)

thiJUMBA said:


> i would highly suggest a song the audience can clap to...
> perhaps "don't stop the music - rhianna" it would make it more intense =D
> and you might wanna ask the crowd to clap along incase they don't X)
> 
> Good Luck Though =)



Audiences clapping along with music is the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 5, 2009)

Do Rick Ashley-Never give you up (the rick roll song).


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Insane by Eminem
> 
> anyone who hasn't heard this song it is highly recommended.



lol of course that will go great.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Insane by Eminem
> ...


Hmmm i dont think so(unless your being sarcastic) the song starts off with:

I was born with a dick in my brain yeah ****.ed in my head.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 5, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Eminem songs don't fit in with cubing.
Don't use it


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 5, 2009)

Try DJ Splash.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> thiJUMBA said:
> 
> 
> > i would highly suggest a song the audience can clap to...
> ...



LOLs i love clapping along =D


----------

